# Black Raspberry Banana FO Blend



## cwayneu (Sep 10, 2009)

For something different, Billie tried a black raspberry and banana FO blend, using a Mantra swirl in our 30" log mold. Here is what we got.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2009)

That looks fantastic , I bet it smells pretty good too 

Kitn


----------



## Milla (Sep 10, 2009)

That's crazy cool!  You two are crazy swirlers!


----------



## dagmar88 (Sep 10, 2009)

:shock: That is gorgeous!


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2009)

Ohh isn't that the coolest?? Can anyone explain how to do that swirl technique? How about a video? 

 

Beautiful!!


----------



## Vic1963 (Sep 10, 2009)

WOW...DOUBLE WOW........THAT IS BEAUTIFUL.....YOU ARE GOOD !!!!!


----------



## holly99 (Sep 10, 2009)

You guys really do have the swirling thing down!


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2009)

THAT is the prettiest swirl technique I've seen.
Rocking soap!


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2009)

WOW, that is beautiful!!!


----------



## cwayneu (Sep 10, 2009)

juicybath said:
			
		

> Ohh isn't that the coolest?? Can anyone explain how to do that swirl technique? How about a video?
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!!



Thanks all for your nice comments. 

For this one, we use our 30" long, 3 1/2" wide log mold, which a 42 oz batch will fill to 1" thick. After mixing all but color, we divide the batch into two halves, minus about 1/2 cup for the swirl color. We then add our colors to the three parts. We have a 3" tall by 30" plastic divider screwed to a 31" long piece of 3/8" square dowel rod that we tape down on each end, right down the center. (Initially we just used a long piece of cardboard.) We pour one color down one side, and another color down the other side. We pull out the divider. Billie then poured our 1/2 cup swirl color straight down the center line, between the two base colors. She then (using a chop stick) did sort of a sideways cursive "8"s all the way from one end to the other. We have also tried cursive "L"s or "S's on other batches. You might practice this with pencil and paper a few times first.

Good luck and happy soaping.


----------



## Saltysteele (Sep 10, 2009)

beautiful, man, just beautiful.....  i'm in awe


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks for the info Wayne! Did you make your own mold for this? 
Also- did you mix the F/O's into the colored batches separately too?  

I've just begun soaping, and I always seem to get such a quick trace. How do you keep it liquid for long enough to do all this? 

So much to learn!


----------



## LJA (Sep 10, 2009)

Wow guys...I just love those!!!!


----------



## Billie (Sep 10, 2009)

It helps if you know the FO and I divide right after emulsion, I do not bring it to trace.  I just make sure it is mixed up.  It will continue to thicken on it's own.  I have the colors already in containers and the middle color in a squeeze bottle.  I have just the tiniest bit of water in the colored containers, it slows down the thickening and keeps it thin.   I usually add scent to the oils before I add the Lye.  In this case it was after I divided.   HTH

ETA...Wayne made this mold for me.  Other people use their log mold with the soap laying flat and thick enough for double bars and pour so the middle color goes all the way down.  Then slice the soap lengthwise and then into bars.


----------



## nickjuly (Sep 10, 2009)

Another awesome soap!!! I so love seeing when you post pics! What colorant do you seem to prefer? Your colors always seem a nice medium shade.  Still getting the hang of soap making. Think I have done 9 batches so far.


----------



## Billie (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks,  so far I have only used the oxides, ultra marines, pop micas and neons.  I have my messed up color batches too, I just don't post those and try to recycle.  LOL


----------



## Sibi (Sep 10, 2009)

Your soap is just GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Soap-Goddess (Sep 12, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous! I keep meaning to try this method of swirling and just never get around to making the darned divider for my molds.
I also love your FO combination. It's one that would have never crossed my mind. I bet is smells delish!

Blessed Be,
Donna


----------



## cwayneu (Sep 12, 2009)

Soap-Goddess said:
			
		

> Absolutely gorgeous! I keep meaning to try this method of swirling and just never get around to making the darned divider for my molds.
> I also love your FO combination. It's one that would have never crossed my mind. I bet is smells delish!
> 
> Blessed Be,
> Donna



It's like strawberry banana, only different. We use to give our kids strawberry banana jello water when they were babies, and always remembered the fresh fruity smell. Plus we had a bunch of odd partial FO's sitting around. It was a gamble (Billie's brainchild), but it turned out. We really like the fragrance for a soap (maybe candles). Not sure we will be making any body sprays or creams with it.


----------



## bbkimberly (Sep 14, 2009)

I just wanna eat it! Awesome swirl


----------



## vivcarm (Sep 14, 2009)

Delicious, fantastic swirls, great stuff!


----------



## digit (Sep 18, 2009)

WOW!!


----------



## Rosey (Sep 18, 2009)

wow! how did I miss this? It's beautiful!


----------



## alwaysme07 (Sep 19, 2009)

Pretty, pretty and pretty.


----------



## llineb (Sep 19, 2009)

that's art!


----------

